# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm du lịch Hàng Châu(Trung Quốc): Đi lại, địa điểm, tất tần tật

## hangnt

(Didau.org) - Hàng Châu là một thành phố nằm trong đồng bằng châu thổ sông Trường Giang của Trung Quốc, và là thủ phủ tỉnh Chiết Giang. Hàng Châu cách Thượng Hải 180 km về phía Tây Bắc, dân số vào năm 2004 của toàn bộ vùng Hàng Châu là khoảng 6,5 triệu người. Trong đó, khu vực nội thị vào năm 2003 có 3.931.900 người thường trú, và 2.636.700 người trong số này là cư trú hợp pháp. Số dân thường trú ở 6 quận chính trong thành phố là 1.910.000 người.


Là một thành phố nổi tiếng và thịnh vượng bậc nhất ở Trung Quốc từ khoảng 1000 năm trở lại đây, Hàng Châu được biết đến nhiều với phong cảnh thiên nhiên đẹp, trong đó có Tây Hồ. Nơi đây có lụa tơ tằm, trà xanh nổi tiếng ở Trung quốc, nơi đây cũng có nghề dâu tằm tơ rất phát triển và cũng là nơi gắn liền với con đường tơ lụa nổi tiếng.

*Đi khi nào?*

Thiên nhiên hào phóng ban tặng cho vùng đất này như một thiên đường của hạ giới, đặc biệt ở vùng tỉnh lỵ Zhejiang, biến nơi đây thành nơi tập trung nhiều du khách. Hàng Châu được ca ngợi vì bản sắc văn hóa pha trộn giữa hiện đại và truyền thống cùng với vẻ đẹp nên thơ mà thiên nhiên đem lại.

Du khách đến Hàng Châu nhiều nhất là vào tháng 3 đến tháng 4. Thời điểm mùa xuân ở Hàng Châu đã thu hút nhiều khách du lịch nhất. Tuy nhiên, thành phố này cũng thu hút du khách suốt cả năm, là thành phố Du lịch xếp hàng đầu tại Trung Quốc. Khí hậu gió mùa cận nhiệt đới ở Hàng Châu khiến nơi này thuận lợi và thích hợp tham quan trong suốt cả 4 mùa.

*Đến, đi lại bằng gì?*

Đến

_Bằng máy bay_: Sân bay quốc tế Tiêu Sơn Hàng Châu nhìn chung vẫn phục vụ các chuyến bay trong nước là đa số. Có những chuyến bay thường xuyên đến Bắc Kinh và Hồng Kông, nhưng sân bay nội địa Hồng Kiều ở Thượng Hải hay sân bay quốc tế Pudong và kết nối bằng xe buýt hay xe lửa cũng là lựa chọn tốt. Có thể có những chuyến bay quốc tế. Những thành phố quốc tế có chuyến bay đến Hàng Châu là Kuala Lumpur, Tokyo, Osaka, Bangkok, Seoul, và Singapore. Tuy nhiên chuyến bay đến Bangkok hiện không hoạt động.

_Xe buýt_ : Tất cả 4 trạm xe buýt đều nằm bên ngoài trung tâm thành phố. Trạm xe buýt ở Moganshan Lu có xe buýt đến Nangjing, Wukang và nhiều địa điểm khác tại Jiangsu. Trạm xe buýt phía Đông tiện nghi nhất, có nhiều chuyến xe buýt cao cấp đến Thượng Hải, Ô Trấn, Thiệu Hưng, Ningbo. Xe buýt công cộng giá rẻ nhưng chậm. Xe buýt đến Thiên Thai Sơn và Hải Ninh cũng đi từ đây. Trạm xe buýt phía Nam đến Ôn Châu.

_Xe lửa_: Xe lửa từ trạm xe lửa chính của Hàng Châu đi phía Nam đến Hạ Môn và Ôn Châu, đi hướng Đông đến Thiệu Hưng và Ningbo. Đa số xe lửa đến hướng Bắc phải đi qua Thượn Hải, nhưng có chuyến xe lửa thẳng đến Bắc Kinh từ Hàng Châu. Có 5 chuyến xe lửa tốc hành chạy từ Hàng Châu đến Thượng Hải hằng ngày, một số chuyến chạy tiếp đến Tô Châu. Đặt vé nằm hơi khó ở trạm xe buýt Hàng Châu, nhất là chuyến Bắc Kinh. Đa số khách sạn nhận đặt phòng thu tiền phí.

_Đi bằng tàu_: Bạn có thể đến Tô Châu bằng tàu qua Kênh đào lớn từ Hàng Châu. Chỉ có một chuyến tàu mỗi ngày đi vào lúc 5h30 chiều.

Đi lại xung quanh

_Bằng tàu_: Đi bằng tàu là cách hay nhất để tận hưởng cảnh đẹp Tây Hồ. Du thuyền khởi hành ở bãi phía Đông, băng qua Tây Hồ đến đảo. Nếu muốn đi riêng thì có thể chọn thuê theo giờ. Có tour đêm để ngắm cảnh lãng mạn dưới bầu trời sao trên hồ. Có thể thuê tàu tự chèo nhưng hơi bất tiện.

_Xe buýt và xe điện_: Hàng Châu có hệ thống xe buýt sạch sẽ, tiện nghi dễ dàng đi lại xung quanh. Buýt K7 rất tiện lợi, kết nối các trạm xe lửa chính đến phía Đông của hồ. Buýt K56 đi từ trạm phía Đông đến Yan’an Lu và buýt 15 và K15 nối kết với trạm xe buýt đường dài phía Bắc.

_Xe taxi_: Taxi ở đâu cũng có, rất tiện lợi.

_Xe đạp_: Thuê xe ở khách sạn Mingtown Youth và các cửa hàng ở khu vực gần hồ. Hãy kiểm tra kỹ xe đạp trước lúc khởi hành.

*Đi những đâu?*

_Tây Hồ_: là một hồ nước ngọt nổi tiếng nằm về phía tây thành phố Hàng Châu, thuộc tỉnh Chiết Giang, thuộc miền đông Trung Quốc. Chiều dài lớn nhất theo hướng bắc-nam là 3,3 km còn chiều rộng lớn nhất theo hướng đông-tây là 2,8 km. Diện tích của khu vực hồ khoảng 6,3 km², trong đó phần diện tích chứa nước khoảng 5,66 km². Tên gọi "Tây Hồ" cũng được sử dụng cho một số hồ khác ở Trung Quốc và các nước láng giềng khác như Nhật Bản với hồ Saiko, Việt Nam với Hồ Tây. Theo thống kê của Lonely Planet, có 800 hồ ở Trung Quốc với tên gọi này. Tuy nhiên, Tây Hồ ở Hàng Châu nổi tiếng nhất do đó tên gọi này thường chỉ áp dụng cho hồ này.

_Tam đàm ấn nguyệt_: Xây dựng vào đầu những năm 1600, là hòn đảo lớn nhất trên hồ. Khi mặt trăng tròn, nến trong chùa thắp lên, ánh sáng như ánh trăng chiếu xuống hồ.

_Hồ Tâm Đình_ — Xây dựng năm 1552, là hòn đảo cổ nhất Hàng Châu.

_Nguyễn Đôn Hoàn Bích_ — một gò đất được hình thành từ đất đào dưới hồ sau khi nạo hồ khoảng 200 năm trước. Không chỉ là mô đất bùn, vào đêm mùa hè, các hoạt động giải trí được tổ chức ở đây.

_Công viên Hubin_ — Công viên có nhiều số, dọc theo đường Hubin đến Hồ Tây. Thiết kế tương đối mới như Đường ngầm Hồ Tây xây dựng vào đầu năm 2004, các công viên này thích hợp ngồi nghỉ ngơi, ăn kem, đọc báo, có thể thuê thuyền đạp vịt trên hồ.

_Đường đi bộ Su_ — Dài gần 3km, con đường đi bộ này xây dựng từ năm 1189, trồng nhiều cây liễu và đào. Đây là con đường đi bộ Bắc-Nam kéo dài từ Shangri La ở đường Beishan đến đường Nanshan.

_Đường đi bộ Bai_ — Bắt đầu từ cực Đông đường Beishan, con đường này dẫn đến Độc Sơn và nối liều khoảng cách giữa đường Hubin và Shangri La..

_Độc Sơn và công viên Trung Sơn_ — Ở đây có nhà hàng Loud Wai Lou, đây là hòn đảo tự nhiên duy nhất trên hồ. Ít nhất đã có 3 hoàng đế xây biệt cung tại đây.

_Đường đi bộ Yang_ — Con đường dài hơn 3km, thẳng về phía Tây từ đường đi bộ Su. Nó bắt đầu từ giao lộ Beisahan và đường Shuguang về phía Nam – Bắc.

_Khu lăng mộ Hoàng gia_ – 5 vua của triều Ngô Việt được chôn ở đây.

_Quảng trường Ngô Sơn_ — Quảng trường Ngô Sơn và Đồi Ngô Sơn là trung tâm chính ở Hàng Châu. Cảnh nhìn từ trên đỉnh đồi rất tuyệt trong ngày quang đãng, có xe cáp tham quan đồi đằng sau chùa. Chùa được trùng tu hiện đại, có thang máy và trà gia ngoài trời ở đỉnh núi.

_Tháp Lục Hòa_ - Nằm trên khu vực sông Tiền Đường, đi cáp 15 phút từ hồ, con đường đi rất đẹp, qua nhiều đường ngầm và ruộng trà.

_Linh Ẩn Tự_, đây là ngôi chùa rất nổi tiếng ở Hàng Châu, nằm giữa 1 khu rừng rất đẹp và tựa lưng vào núi. Chánh điện có 3 tầng mái, cứ nghĩ ngôi chùa có 3 tầng, nhưng không, bên trong là 1 không gian rộng lớn duy nhất, tọa trên chánh điện là bức tượng Thích Ca bằng gỗ nguyên khối đầu chạm mái chùa. Xung quanh cơ man nào là tượng Phật bằng gỗ sơn son thếp vàng đủ các hình dáng.

Khách vào chùa phải đi bằng cổng sau. Chuyện kể ngày xưa có lần vua Càn Long đến thăm chùa và ở lại vài ngày. 1 đêm đi chơi về khuya, cổng chính đã đóng, vua phải vào bằng cổng sau. Càn Long khi đó giận mà phán rằng, Vua đã đi cổng sau thì dân cũng phải vào chùa bằng cổng sau. Từ ngày đó, cổng chính không bao giờ mở nữa.

_Chùa Lôi Phong_ — Nằm phía Đông Nam của bờ hồ, ngôi chùa gốc xây dựng năm 977, tất cả những gì còn lại chỉ là nền gạch đổ nát. Ngôi chùa mới đặt xa hơn, có thang máy, thang cuốn, xây dựng năm 2000. Tuy nhiên, phong cảnh nhìn thành phố rất đẹp, khí hậu thoải mái.

_Chùa Bảo Thích_ và những ngôi chùa xung quanh đồi ở phía Bắc bờ hồ. Bạn không thể leo lên chùa, nhưng cảnh đẹp nhìn từ đồi Baoshi và vùng phụ cận rất đẹp

_Ngọc Hoàng Sơn Công viên_ — Một trong những nơi nhất định phải đến tại Hàng Châu dù vị trí hơi xa trung tâm. Ngôi chùa chính nằm trên đỉnh đồi hiện đang trùng tu nhưng vẫn có thể quan sát cảnh quan cực đẹp của hồ bên dưới. Không gian tại đây yên tĩnh, thích hợp leo núi

_Long Đỉnh Trà Viên_ và nhiều trà viên khác nằm ở phía Tây. Nên đến vào mua thu hoạch, từ tuần đầu tiên của tháng 3 đến cuối tháng 5, mọi người đều ra đồng hái trà, bạn cũng có thể mua trà chất lượng tuyệt hảo.

_Thực vật viên_ – vườn Bách thảo Hàng Châu không gian đẹp với vô số loại cỏ cây quý hiếm

_Công viên quốc gia đầm Xixi_ – mở cửa từ tháng 5.2005, công viên này tọa lạc ngay phía Tây của thành phố, qua trạm xe buýt phía Tây một chút.

_Hổ Bào Mộng Tuyền_: một thác nước ngoạn mục, cũng là địa danh lịch sử. Khu vực này có lối đi lát gỗ, thác nước, rừng tre, trà gia, công trình lịch sử và con suối rất đẹp.

*Lưu ý khác:*

Hàng Châu có nhiều khu chợ nổi tiếng như Chợ vải, chợ đêm, chợ điện tử, chợ chim hoa cá cảnh, chợ trà...

Hàng Châu nổi tiếng với tranh thủy mặc, bày bán ở nhiều nơi


Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc click vào du lịch Trung Quốc

----------

